

A Few of the Funny Characters You'll Meet in Silicon Valley - nathanbb
http://onstartups.com/a-few-funny-characters-youll-find-in-silicon-valley

======
shopinterest
Brilliant! I met them all. You forgot a few new ones:

\- Incubator partner/recruiter -> Like a vampire, only the blood of virgin
startups attracts these folks.

\- Tech event organizer -> Recruits the same 5-6 VC and angels for 3-4 events
every month. Lives off naive startups who pay to 'demo' at these events

\- Burned out bee -> Worked at 3 hot startups, he called them stupid and
ridiculous despite each of them going Public. Keeps missing the big paydays
for being unable to keep quiet.

~~~
nathanbb
Those are awesome. Spot on, mate! Although I admit I have "recycled" some VC
speakers for events I've put on in the past :)

